# car rental insurance upsell



## alfasat (Mar 13, 2013)

Can anyone address this issue based on experience?  I recently rented a car in Florida and got a great online rate. I have personal car insurance at home that covers anything I drive and my credit card covers collision for car rentals also. When I went to pu my rental in Orlando the rep tried to upsell me insurance that covered in case of accident, depreciative value and days of rental lost due to repairs. He told me my current personal and credit card doesn't cover this. He wanted an extra $16.95 per day which is more than the rental. Needless to say I didn't take it. Should I be concerned? 
CZ.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 13, 2013)

No. According to Consumer Reports you are covered if you have regular car insurance and coverage for rentals on your credit card. At worst they can tie up your credit line on the credit card used for the rental - inconvenient but hardly fatal. They make almost pure profit on that extra coverage, push it VERY hard and make it sem you'll lose your home if there is an accident or serious damage. Pay no attention - it's another pushy sales pitch to get your money.


----------



## jhoug (Mar 13, 2013)

*Some differing policies in other countries*

Rented car in Norway in 2009 (Sixt).  Car insurance through the dealer was/is mandatory. 
Noticed that some countries not covered by credit card policies--I believe this included New Zealand but not Norway.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Covered in this country*



alfasat said:


> Can anyone address this issue based on experience?  I recently rented a car in Florida and got a great online rate. I have personal car insurance at home that covers anything I drive and my credit card covers collision for car rentals also. When I went to pu my rental in Orlando the rep tried to upsell me insurance that covered in case of accident, depreciative value and days of rental lost due to repairs. He told me my current personal and credit card doesn't cover this. He wanted an extra $16.95 per day which is more than the rental. Needless to say I didn't take it. Should I be concerned?
> CZ.



Was the car rental person an ex timeshare salesperson?  Sound the same!
Recently just saw something about this on one of the consumer programs and if you have decent car insurance and a major credit card in the USA you will be fine.  Not the same in other countries.
Bart


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 13, 2013)

For extra added peace of mind, you could sign up for the premium car rental insurance on an Amex card.  When you sign up for that, each time you rent a car and pay for it w/ your Amex, they tack on a single charge of around $25 (it can vary state to state).  That will act as your primary insurance for the whole duration of the rental, and it is very comprehensive, including the dreaded "loss of service" rental companies can charge if an accident takes their car out of service while it is being repaired.  That means if you do have an accident or claim, Amex will take care of it completely (no deductible) and your personal auto insurance will never be involved (an no risk of increased premiums due to a claim).

To me, that is worth the $25/rental charge.

Kurt


----------



## Gracey (Mar 13, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> For extra added peace of mind, you could sign up for the premium car rental insurance on an Amex card.  When you sign up for that, each time you rent a car and pay for it w/ your Amex, they tack on a single charge of around $25 (it can vary state to state).  That will act as your primary insurance for the whole duration of the rental, and it is very comprehensive, including the dreaded "loss of service" rental companies can charge if an accident takes their car out of service while it is being repaired.  That means if you do have an accident or claim, Amex will take care of it completely (no deductible) and your personal auto insurance will never be involved (an no risk of increased premiums due to a claim).
> 
> To me, that is worth the $25/rental charge.
> 
> Kurt



That is what we do also, Easy Peasy


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 13, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> For extra added peace of mind, you could sign up for the premium car rental insurance on an Amex card.  When you sign up for that, each time you rent a car and pay for it w/ your Amex, they tack on a single charge of around $25 (it can vary state to state).  That will act as your primary insurance for the whole duration of the rental, and it is very comprehensive, including the dreaded "loss of service" rental companies can charge if an accident takes their car out of service while it is being repaired.  That means if you do have an accident or claim, Amex will take care of it completely (no deductible) and your personal auto insurance will never be involved (an no risk of increased premiums due to a claim).
> 
> To me, that is worth the $25/rental charge.
> 
> Kurt


Do you know if this AMEX coverage includes other countries (New Zealand)?
Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 13, 2013)

*amex*

Go to the Amex site.  Put Premium car in the search area. Read to see exclusions.  I know Ireland is there but I am not sure what else.


----------



## alfasat (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got great coverage for my personal insurance and covered under mc elite. I guess I should be ok. I'm sure my mc card would head off the sharks and being in Canada would be a hurdle for them also.  Thx for the responses. 
CZ.


----------



## ausman (Mar 13, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Do you know if this AMEX coverage includes other countries (New Zealand)?
> Thanks!



I just researched and signed up for the $25 premium coverage.

Coverage is worldwide, except for Australia, Ireland, Israel, italy, Jamacia and New Zealand.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't rent cars often but Florida was the WORST experience ever.  The man just kept badgering us that we were not covered if we didn't purchase the extra insurance.  Set me off at the start of the holiday and worried about what would happen if I was to get into an accident since I didn't purchase it.  They should really think about the impact this has on tourism.  I for one will be hesitant to go back to Florida since this is still going on.

I agree that they are taking cues from timeshare salesmen.

Joan


----------



## dwojo (Mar 13, 2013)

Tacoma said:


> I don't rent cars often but Florida was the WORST experience ever.  The man just kept badgering us that we were not covered if we didn't purchase the extra insurance.  Set me off at the start of the holiday and worried about what would happen if I was to get into an accident since I didn't purchase it.  They should really think about the impact this has on tourism.  I for one will be hesitant to go back to Florida since this is still going on.
> 
> I agree that they are taking cues from timeshare salesmen.
> 
> Joan


  It happens almost everywhere here in the US.


----------



## Corky (Mar 13, 2013)

I plan on renting a car for 5 days while visiting Callifornia.  Never done this before. Will they try to sell me extra insurance too?  Should I reserve online before arriving or rent from the Hertz kiosk in the hotel?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 13, 2013)

Corky said:


> I plan on renting a car for 5 days while visiting Callifornia.  Never done this before. Will they try to sell me extra insurance too?  Should I reserve online before arriving or rent from the Hertz kiosk in the hotel?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Oh no, it's shaking like crazy out here you'll need earthquake insurance too!  JUST KIDDING!

See if you can get a better rate or coupon online, Costco will have decent rates.  You won't need anything extra if you have ins and credit card, just decline.

The counter folks are paid big commissions on any upsell at the counter, they don't make much so you can understand what is motivating them.

I have a corp rate with Hertz and all extra coverages are auto declined, they always try to upsell me.

Don't pay for a car upgrade either, I get upgraded free all the time because they never seem to have the cheap compacts I booked on hand


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> No. According to Consumer Reports you are covered if you have regular car insurance and coverage for rentals on your credit card. At worst they can tie up your credit line on the credit card used for the rental - inconvenient but hardly fatal. They make almost pure profit on that extra coverage, push it VERY hard and make it sem you'll lose your home if there is an accident or serious damage. Pay no attention - it's another pushy sales pitch to get your money.



I agree. Car rental companies will tell you that the credit card insurance doesn't provide coverage for loss of use. Though many if not most actually do. If you have credit card CDW coverage and auto insurance, you should be covered. One thing to keep in mind is that auto company CDW is primary where many credit card coverage is secondary. So you would have to file a claim with your auto policy first before the credit card coverage covers anything. So you would have an accident and a claim on your auto policy.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that auto company CDW is primary where many credit card coverage is secondary. So you would have to file a claim with your auto policy first before the credit card coverage covers anything. So you would have an accident and a claim on your auto policy.


And that's why the Amex premium car rental insurance is worth a look -- it is primary insurance.  Your personal insurance will never be involved.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> And that's why the Amex premium car rental insurance is worth a look -- it is primary insurance.  Your personal insurance will never be involved.
> 
> Kurt



DW also has the Chase United Explorer card, where the CDW is also primary. So that is the card that we use for any car rentals even though her Marriott card provides more points per dollar spend.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 14, 2013)

Back when I was traveling a lot and renting a lot of cars I used the Amex primary coverage on every rental.  In addition I always had a copy of my auto insurance policy with me as some of the smaller car rental companies would try to tell me they needed proof of coverage.  Showing them the copy of the policy was a lot easier than getting into a prolonged discussion.

George


----------



## alfasat (Mar 14, 2013)

I just reviewed my coverage on my mc elite and looks like there's coverage for everything except depreciative value. I'll have to look into with mc if there is an upgrade like amex and call my personal insurance also. I've heard that if you rent through the auto clubs (caa/aaa) its covered but don't know how pricey it is. I paid $151 taxes included for 8 days for mid sized car unlimited mileage.  Here's the sites I checked for booking:   economybookings.com or autoslash.com
CZ.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> DW also has the Chase United Explorer card, where the CDW is also primary.


That's good to know.  Is that the "free" coverage you get just for using the card?  Do you know if the Explorer card's coverage is the same as Amex's premium coverage?

If it's free and same coverage, looks like a much better deal.  I'll definetly have to look into that!

Kurt


----------



## alfasat (Mar 14, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> That's good to know.  Is that the "free" coverage you get just for using the card?  Do you know if the Explorer card's coverage is the same as Amex's premium coverage?
> 
> If it's free and same coverage, looks like a much better deal.  I'll definetly have to look into that!
> 
> Kurt



That's just the actual rental without any additional coverage. That's all I paid with my mc.  The "economybooking" site is where I actually booked from as it was the cheapest. Its out of the U.K. but still accepted my booking in whichever funds you use. Don't know anything about the rest of the coverages you asked about. 
CZ.


----------



## cthewrld (Mar 17, 2013)

We have this problem whenever we rent a car, my credit card gives me CDW, but whenever I tell them at the car rental desk, I just get a blank stare, I explain what it is but they act like they don't know what it is and I end up getting so frustrated I end up paying for the insurance, which ends up being more than the actual car rental itself.
Is the Loss Damage Waiver LDW, the same as CDW?

I couldn't find anything about the Amex Premium Car Insurance on the Canadian site, does anyone know if it available to Canadians?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2013)

cthewrld said:


> We have this problem whenever we rent a car, my credit card gives me CDW, but whenever I tell them at the car rental desk, I just get a blank stare, I explain what it is but they act like they don't know what it is and I end up getting so frustrated I end up paying for the insurance, which ends up being more than the actual car rental itself.
> Is the Loss Damage Waiver LDW, the same as CDW?
> 
> I couldn't find anything about the Amex Premium Car Insurance on the Canadian site, does anyone know if it available to Canadians?



I can't speak to uniquely Canadian aspects - you'll just have to research that yourself, I think.

Setting aside AMEX, as discussed above, my VISA provides coverage for CDW and loss of use for any rental paid for using the card.  The coverage provided is distinctly superior to that provided by the car rental companies.  

The hookers though, are:

Within the US the CC insurance is secondary to any personal coverage.  Which means that if I have an accident in the US, I can't access the VISA coverage without also involving my personal insurer.  

To access the VISA coverage you must decline the auto rental agency coverages.  This means that if you have an accident it won't be quite as simple to resolve.  If you have the rental agency coverage, you pretty much can just walk away, subject to whatever deductibles and limits apply. If you are relying on coverage from your own insurance or the CC company, you're probably going to find  yourself involved between the various parties.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> That's good to know.  Is that the "free" coverage you get just for using the card?  Do you know if the Explorer card's coverage is the same as Amex's premium coverage?
> 
> If it's free and same coverage, looks like a much better deal.  I'll definetly have to look into that!
> 
> Kurt



What coverage does the Amex Premium Coverage provide? I don't really have any knowledge of it other than I think it provides primary coverage. One thing to consider is that the Chase United Explorer card does carry a $95 annual fee after the first year, so that needs to be taken in to account if you only obtain the card for CDW coverage.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2013)

cthewrld said:


> We have this problem whenever we rent a car, my credit card gives me CDW, but whenever I tell them at the car rental desk, I just get a blank stare, I explain what it is but they act like they don't know what it is and I end up getting so frustrated I end up paying for the insurance, which ends up being more than the actual car rental itself.
> Is the Loss Damage Waiver LDW, the same as CDW?
> 
> I couldn't find anything about the Amex Premium Car Insurance on the Canadian site, does anyone know if it available to Canadians?



If you have credit card CDW coverage, you don't need to explain anything, just simply decline the car rental agencies coverage. Say no, no need to tell them that you have coverage through your credit card. The blank stares are probably intentional, they want you to buy their CDW coverage.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2013)

I think we need to restate the obvious.

To find out what coverage you have with your credit card, you need to check the terms and conditions of *your* credit card.  Don't assume that you're covered just because you read somewhere on the internet (such as TUG) that LDW coverage is included with  your credit card.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think we need to restate the obvious.
> 
> To find out what coverage you have with your credit card, you need to check the terms and conditions of *your* credit card.  Don't assume that you're covered just because you read somewhere on the internet (such as TUG) that LDW coverage is included with  your credit card.



I agree, not all cards provide it. You need to call your credit card company. Get a copy of the T&C/Policy. Then and only then do you know for sure what is provided. This information is usually also provided when you sign up for your card, but if you have had it for a while you may no longer have the information. A quick call will get you the answers you need.


----------

